# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  پیاده سازی دیتابیس

## m_gholami

با سلام
من برنامه ای دارم که در 10 اداره شهری در حال کار کردن میباشد. این ادارات باید بصورت محلی کار خود را انجام دهند و در صورت نیاز بتوانند اطلاعات مورد نیاز خود را از مناطق دیگر نیز بخوانند.


1- ایا پیاده سازی دیتابیس این نرم افزار باید بصورت Replication باشد یا بصورت توزیع شده؟
2- ایا بین Replication و توزیع شده تفاوتی وجود دارد؟
3-

----------


## spinelruby

برای متصل کردن دو دیتابیس چنانچه برنامه Transaction هایی بسیار بالایی دارند و رد و بدل کردن داده ها در بازه زمانی کوتاهی انجام می شود ، Replication  روش مناسبی است. نوع توزیع شده رو زیاد راجع بهش اطلاعات ندارم. راه حل شما Synch کردن دیتا بیس هاتون هست.

----------


## pashna

سلام،
شاید این مقاله کمکتون کنه
http://www.mediafire.com/?7o1iaf0bfcaaj9z

----------


## in_chand_nafar

* 					معرفي چند تا تكنولوژي براي اينكه از Replication استفاده نكنيم 				*

----------

